# What happened? Dye migration?



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok so here is what I have. I ordered these transfers from Semo Imprints and I have never had a print that didn't turn out with there transfers until now. The attached picture is the result I am getting. Here is my process. 

I am using a dk20s 
Pressure number 6 7 and 8. Same results with each pressure.
365 370 375 degrees same result with each temp.
Gildan Helicona colored shirt
Pressed for 10 12 and 15 seconds same results. 
The transfers are 2 color black and yellow. 

Is this dye migration? Or over heating, over pressing? I'm lost. And out a nice chuck of change if I can't resolve this. I printed one on a white shirt and it looks perfect. That's kinda why I was leaning towards the dye migration but I wanted another opinion.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

you dont' say if you putting this on 100% cotton or 50/50's 
Looks like migration , but if its cotton you should be ok . if its a poly blend theres your problem . anything over 320 your going to have issues, more so on a color with that much fushia in it.
Was the transfer made for a poly shirt?


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

100% cotton shirts


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

So are you saying I should lower my temp to 320?


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

try lowering your temp down to 330 and see what happens , maybe check your platen with a temp gun to make sure its within range. time wise try 8-10 seconds . this is not a guarantee but may put you in the ball park.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I am going to try today. I will let you know the results.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

The press is 6 months old. Do you think that it could be off being that new?


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Lucky7Matt said:


> Ok so here is what I have. I ordered these transfers from Semo Imprints and I have never had a print that didn't turn out with there transfers until now. The attached picture is the result I am getting. Here is my process.
> 
> I am using a dk20s
> Pressure number 6 7 and 8. Same results with each pressure.
> ...


I'd email Bree at Semo and send the pix you posted. They are very good about getting back to you.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I did I have been talking to her for the past couple days. Basically the only thing I can figure is I should have ordered a under base layer for the yellow to keep this from happening. It's kinda frustrating since the money has been spent now but it is what it is. All I can do is try to plan better next time.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

For me this should have been consider as a dark garment, hence underbasing the yellow... so you not see the shirt through the ink


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

Matt have you tried a lower temp yet , I do know that that color sucks either way . First time I put it in my press I ruined a hoodie , made a big square , my wife wares it just to remind me .


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I did lower the temp and the only thing that happened then was the print wanted to crack when I was done. I got to looking and I thought it was the shirt coming through but it's actually not. It looks like the print was laid down that way. Black and then the yellow on top of the black. I did originally ask if I needed to under base it for the shirt. I gave the shirt name and color and I was told I didn't need to. But from now on I will regardless.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

The only other thing that puzzled me is you can see on this print I did on a grey shirt. It seems maybe the ink deposit is thicker at the top of the design than it was at the bottom. The pic is of the top text.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

This is the bottom text


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Another shot of the bottom


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

What makes no sense to me is this is how it looked on a white shirt.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Idk I will just make sure I under base from now on. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

you don't have dye migration , you have a lack of coverage , the shirt color is coming through . The company that made the transfers needs to make it right, its lack of ink is the cause. Yes an underbase would have helped but as you can see even on a neutral gray shirt its transparent , and that should not be. I would send these same pics to the person your working with , and the understanding that your business will go elsewhere if you are disservice.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I sent them the pictures. I'm not gonna fuss about it. I asked before I ordered the transfers if I need an under base and I was told no. Then when I sent these results in I was told I should have ordered an under base by the same individual. It's a lesson learned I will always order my designs with an under base from now on.


----------

